# Lady GaGa eröffnet die MTV Video Music Awards



## Mandalorianer (20 Aug. 2011)

*Es ist raus!
Lady GaGa eröffnet die MTV Video Music Awards
​*
Die Eröffnungsperformances bei den MTV Video Music Awards haben uns schon so manchen legendären Auftritt beschert. Da sahen wir dann Madonna (53) mit Britney Spears (29) und Christina Aguilera (30) knutschen und Lady GaGa (25) stand schreiend mit blutverschmiertem Oberkörper auf der Bühne. Letztere wird auch dieses Jahr wieder als Erste bei der Preisverleihung auftreten.​
Nachdem es bereits seit einigen Wochen Gerüchte gab, der skurrile Popstar könnte auch 2011 wieder den Anfang machen, bestätigte sie nun die Spekulationen um ihren Auftritt. Die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, dies zu verkünden, überließ sie allerdings ihren „Little Monsters“, die dem Rest der Welt mit einem riesigen Banner am New York Times Square mitteilten: „GaGa eröffnet die VMAs!!!“ Gegenüber MTV sagte die Sängerin: „Ich habe eine wirklich große Ankündigung zu machen. Doch ich dachte mir wie immer, dass ich das den 'Little Monsters' überlasse, dies für mich zu tun.“ Außerdem empfindet sie diesen Auftrag als eine große Ehre. „Das bedeutet mir alles. Ich fühle mich jeden Tag gesegnet. Ich habe die tollsten Fans.“

GaGa soll aber nicht nur bei dem Event performen, sondern ist selbst in gleich vier Kategorien nominiert, die da wären: „Bestes weibliches Video“, „Bestes Video mit Message“ für ihren Song „Born This Way“, sowie „Beste Art Direction“ und „Beste Choreographie“ für ihr Video zu „Judas“. Die VMAs werden am Sonntag, den 28. August, ausgestrahlt. 

*Wir sind gespannt, mit welch fulminanter Show Lady GaGa uns diesmal überraschen wird. :thumbup:

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## beachkini (20 Aug. 2011)

wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich sie langsam nicht mehr hören und sehen. hätte mir mal jemand neuen gewünscht.


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2012)

Gaga ist klasse


----------

